# sigma 9 ve front sight



## saratj1 (Dec 20, 2009)

I just bought a used sigma 9 but it was missing the front sight, got a good deal so wasnt to concerned and gun appeared in near new condition. Took the gun to a hobbyist/gunsmith (s&w will only sell front sight to a gunsmith). He admittedly didn't know much about auto pistols. he put it in while I watched. He just pressed the sight into the slide with a no-scratch vice and trimmed the excess inside the slide because it was too much for barrel fitment. this all seems ok but i feel like the sight is just hanging there waiting to be lost again and i've read online about glue to secure but im nervous about glueing my slide/sight. I'm aware of night sights but sights for front only are around $60, stock sight $3. gun smith only charged me cost. and I have a front sight set screw and he nor I have any idea where it might go. sorry lengthy post


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Was there not a countersink on the inside of the slide to swell that bottom part of the tennon? Did your gunsmith use a tenon tool to spread the bottom of the tennon?


----------



## saratj1 (Dec 20, 2009)

*tennon*

i dont know what a tennon is but im sure he did not use any tool to spread the bottom of the sight. and there is a slight recess in the inside of the slide around the bottom of the sight it is round and only deep enough to catch a fingernail . the post of the sight is made with two rubber materials outside material is white and soft/rubbery inside post is black and hard plastic. if this helps


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Sorry..The tennon is that post that goes into thew slide to hold it in place.


----------

